# 44 Gallon (205 Litre) Drums



## SDJ (31/5/09)

Since making myself a meat smoker out of a 44 gallon drum (205 litre) I've got lots of requests to build them for friends and relos, if anyone has some good 44's with not too many dents in them I would be happy to pick them up and pay for them, I live in Mornington and work in Dandenong so this side of Port Phillip Bay would be good.
If you have a few of them I would drive to the "other side" of the bay.

Cheers Steve

P.S I am happy to make a smoker for free and teach how to use it for anyone that has several good drums :icon_cheers:


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/5/09)

Give some of the big wineries in your area a buzz...they might have some laying around that had concentrate in them


----------



## Cocko (31/5/09)

I have never checked pricing but these guys always have them up for sale!

Sorry not free but just thought of it!

LinkyMcLnik


----------



## SDJ (31/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Give some of the big wineries in your area a buzz...they might have some laying around that had concentrate in them



Good idea pokolbinguy, with over 50 cellar doors on the peninsula I should be able to get some, thanks dude.Cheers Steve.


----------



## Cocko (31/5/09)

AND you can grab a new fermenter while you are there!


----------



## joecast (31/5/09)

Cocko said:


> AND you can grab a new fermenter while you are there!


the thought of cleaning that prevents me from buying :unsure: 
joe


----------



## Cocko (31/5/09)

joecast said:


> the thought of cleaning that prevents me from buying :unsure:
> joe




And the 'heatbelts' needed would be killer on the power bills! :lol:


----------



## Bizier (31/5/09)

Cocko said:


> I have never checked pricing but these guys always have them up for sale!
> 
> Sorry not free but just thought of it!
> 
> LinkyMcLnik



You could do that whole Westmalle top cropping deal with this one.


----------

